# model trucks an cars i have built over the years



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

1 of my toyota hilux doored

































06 escalade ext bodied on 26s w/ lambo doors









96 chevy s10 20s an 22s with escalade grille

















00 chevy dually 1st model i ever built an body dropped









00 chevy silverado doored on 26s

























































































2 of my chevy truks old vs new skool









00 chevy dually

































96 chevy s10 built out of all spare parts i had layin round


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

thats some nice builds... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
WELCOME TO LIL


----------



## 83LOWrange (Jul 3, 2010)

bout time that you posted them up james. slammednoma is the guy i was telling you about, hes from GA


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

here r some more of my models i have a bunch im just postin a few rite off i still got a bunch i need to snap pictures of

96 f150 bodied on 22s

















03 ford lightning layin body kit

















90 ford f350 bodied

















01 dodge ram 1500 w/ viper motor

















































another 1 of my toyota hulix bodied









































































chevy panel truk bodied on 24s









72 chevy c10 bodied on 26s









97 gmc jimmy doored on 22s


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

guys i have alot more i need to post just bare with me on them. ill have them all up sooner or later an alot more i been workin on to as well so keep checkin


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: THE JIMMY IS CLEANNNNNNN


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

few more pics i got uploaded

90 ford explorer doored on 24s

























60 ford truk









03 ford f150 tow pig with lambos









62 ford truck bodied

























h2 hummer bodied on 28s

































military hummer bagged on 26s









04 escalade bodied on 24s

























06 escalade ext doored on 28s


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

84 gmc sierra

































































































toyota 4runner doored on 19s


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

more pics 

04 ford f150 doored 

































































00 chevy tahoe doored on 24s


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

damn u must got a lot of time on ur hands!!! theres gotta be like 60 builds here?! good 2 see another trucker on board! welcome 2 LIL!


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

lol i dnt got much time on my hands anymore bc i went bak to buildin my sonoma. i have alot more pics to upload on here an these r some ive built over the past 4yrs so i have a bunch


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

builds look sick man, i like how everyone of them is bagged and bodied. and the jimmy is the sickest one of all, i likes, WELCOME TO LAYITLOW.
you will fit in nicely here, keep up the killer work.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice builds bro and welcome to LIL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You got some good ideas bro...
Welcome to Layitlow...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

alot of cool trucks just what i like to see...welcome to lil


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

welcome man alot of nice builds man after my own body drop haha layd or bodyed is the way to go


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

well here is few more build pics i got alot to put on here.my computer is down at hm so im doin everything from wrk at the moment

97 ford ranger splash doored on 22s









































































































96 s10 started out just bagged now its bagged an body dropped on stockers w/ new paint


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

more pics

another doored toyota hulix 

































































2001 dodge ram 2500 diesel on 26s









































96 Georgia Bulldogs ford f150 lifted on 50s 









































Georgia Bulldog buick grand national donk on 30s


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

few of my newest ones i been workin on 

Peterbilt 379 body dropped 









































79 dodge ram body dropped on 22s an 24s









































00 ford explorer body dropped on 24s still work in progress on this

























chevy nomad station wagon drag car still work in progress


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

more pics of old builds ive finished

96 chevy silverado bodied on 24s an 26s

















































































































dodge ram d50 bodied on 20s

























































95 ford f150 bodied on 26s


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

more of the last post


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

few more of my truks

91 s10 doored hard

















































































97 chevy s10 doored on 20s

























55 chevy cameo wrk in progress

















97 ford ranger im playin with an gone make it look similar to my buddy real ranger an the motor in it is goin in a drag car not this truk


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

here r some of my cars ive done

78 monte carlo on 26s









00 lexus bodied on 22s

































04 dodge charger bodied on 26s

























06 dodge charger bodied on 26s









































00 lexus bodied on 22s

























63 chevy impala donk on 26s









64 chevy impala lowrider layin body 









98 acura integra


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

more cars

96 chevy caprice bodied on steelies w/ blown motor

























96 acura integra bodied w/ blown motor

























39 ford coupe









03 pt loser bodied

















the mini cooper

















toyota supra 

































03 ford focus









honda civic









honda civic


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice builds... That fuckin 96 Impala looks bad ass with the steelies


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

few more pics

acura rsx

























honda civic hatchback

























honda civic hatchback bodied

















































































69 camaro ss drag car


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

the last of my models that r done

39 coupe

































chopper


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

alot of cool builds in here but why do so many of em have no tires?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 8 2010, 11:06 AM~17991823
> *alot of cool builds in here but why do so many of em have no tires?
> *


x2


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 8 2010, 09:06 AM~17991823
> *alot of cool builds in here but why do so many of em have no tires?
> *



i was just about to say that


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice builds, then a rod got thrown in, and of course it was laid out! :biggrin: u say its camero, but those tails say fire bird?! what did u do here?! front swap or rear?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice builds


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

lol the reason alot of the cars nt have tires is bc i robbed them off the cars for the truk build. they came in the import models an got like 4 sets of wheels an one set of tires so go figure. 

hocknberry which rod r u talkin bout thats laid out lol the 69 camaro if thats the one ur talkin bout then thats what i bought it as off of ebay so who knos


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

update on the 00 ford explorer bodied on 24s. i ended up puttin a blown big block in it an painted it candy apple red and silver.i have started on the interior but dnt got a pic of it yet ill keep updates up as i get them

































40s chevy car bodied on steelies.put a ls1 out of a 03 silverado an has been converted to carb.painted flat black.in the process of wrkin on the interior it will b gold an blak


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

update on the 40s chevy. got the interior almost done on to finishin it up now


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Toyz_@Jul 3 2010, 02:38 PM~17953833
> *more pics
> 
> 04 ford f150 doored
> ...


u meam bumpered :biggrin: :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Toyz_@Jul 5 2010, 07:47 AM~17962976
> *few of my newest ones i been workin on
> 
> Peterbilt 379 body dropped
> ...


man badd ass i thought my volvo was loe lol  :cheesy:  :0


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Toyz_@Jul 5 2010, 09:29 AM~17962921
> *well here is few more build pics i got alot to put on here.my computer is down at hm so im doin everything from wrk at the moment
> 
> 97 ford ranger splash doored on 22s
> ...


got alot of nice builds. and them a town hats are fresh as hell! :biggrin:


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

update on my semi. got some new fenders for the rear


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

update on the ford explorer with blown big block. got most of the interior done and a mock up of what it will look like when its done.heres few pics


















also got the 40s chevy car finished finally with 03 ls1 converted to carb motor swap.heres few pics of it done


































another update on the peterbuilt.got a 5 car hauler trailer for it now i can haul some my cars to shows










last update for today. got a 91 s10 already built stock gone tear it down an body drop it.here a pic of how i got it


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice rides. Bad ass pete. :thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

Well i havent been on here in a while so here is Some stuff i been workin on in my time ive had

Project: Save The Tatas

































































































































50 Ford Truck

































New Silverado im wrkin on


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

Some random shots of some my trucks


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

awesome work man!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Anything new with your builds


----------

